# OMEGA Pro-Lab B66 Photo Enlarger want to make 5x7 prints what enlarging lens do I need?



## Camerabrain (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi there I have a OMEGA Pro-Lab B66 Photo Enlarger that I would like to make 5x7 prints with. What would I need for an enlarging lens?


----------



## RAZKY (Mar 31, 2022)

Camerabrain said:


> Hi there I have a OMEGA Pro-Lab B66 Photo Enlarger that I would like to make 5x7 prints with. What would I need for an enlarging lens?


What size are you negatives?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2022)

For 5x7s I use 80mm for 35mm negs, 105mm for 6x6 negs.


----------



## Camerabrain (Mar 31, 2022)

RAZKY said:


> What size are you negatives?


35mm


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2022)

Camerabrain said:


> 35mm


80mm lens.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 31, 2022)

Camerabrain said:


> 35mm



For 35mm film, the standard enlarging lens is a 50mm.
BUT, for small prints, you have to lower the enlarger head rather far down, making it difficult to open the paper easel.
So just like a telephoto lens in reverse, a longer lens will let you position the enlarger head higher above the paper easel, so that you can open the paper easel.
Similar to @webestang64 , I use a 75 or 80mm lens.

When I was in high school and we were making even smaller prints, I think we used a 105 or 135 lens, for the same reason.


----------

